# [OFF] France-five

## Tsukusa

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas: 

http://www.francefive.com

Vous allez voir c'est trop trop bien ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

C'est une blague rassure-moi ?

----------

## rom

C'est un peu la journée du grave on dirait...

----------

## jpwalker

Alors là ! Impressionné !! J'avais jamais vu ça  :Shocked: 

 :Rolling Eyes:  What it is a what ?!?!

----------

## _Seth_

Whaou terrible !!!

 :Very Happy:  Ca fait du bien de rigoler un peu   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tsukusa

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> C'est une blague rassure-moi ?

 

Non pas du tout ...

La semaine prochaine je vous présenterai le groupe japonais Yatta ...   :Laughing: Last edited by Tsukusa on Tue Oct 26, 2004 4:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Yatta par contre, _c'est_ une blague. C'est une chanson par un groupe de comiques...

----------

## Tsukusa

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Yatta par contre, _c'est_ une blague. C'est une chanson par un groupe de comiques...

 

Heu bah oui ...

Mais moi j'aime bien France Five. Les japonais aussi d'ailleurs. Je trouve ca plutot relaxant de bien rigoler devant du ridicule.

"France Five transmutation"

Je sors? (désolé je suis un noob et j'ai pas encore l'habitude de savoir quand il faut sortir ou pas)

----------

## Trevoke

T'occupe moi j'habite aux US et j'ai meme pas trouve la porte  :Smile: 

.. Tu vois.. la, je   :Arrow:  .

Je suis pas un gros fana du genre bourrin boulet pataud... "Regarde, nous on est francais, on peut faire comme teh americains!" ... "heu ouais mais c'est japo-- " "ta yeule" ...

----------

## fafounet

Encore des mecs qui ont trop regardé les bitoman (http://www.bitoman.net/ pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas)

----------

## rom

Toujours moins bien qu'les Ricains...

http://www.bibleman.com/

----------

## kwenspc

j'ai beau connaitre la personne qui a fait la musique de certains episodes (au moins les 2 derniers il me semble) j'ai jamais eu la curiosité de les regarder.

J'ai pas dû etre imprégné de X-or et bioman étant gamain   :Laughing: 

(bon ok france-five au moins ça se prend pas au serieux et question trucage c'est mille fois mieux que les dinosaures que j'ai cité)

----------

## Trevoke

C'est serieux-serieux alors.. ? C'est pas pathetique?

----------

## Pompon

 *Quote:*   

> Encore des mecs qui ont trop regardé les bitoman (http://www.bitoman.net/ pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas)

 

Faut dire aussi que le "réalisateur" (Alex Pilot, de la chaine Game One) a aussi participé aux Bitomans, donc ...

Personnellement je suis un grand fan des france-five, je perçois ça comme un "hommage" aux sentais japonais du style X-OR, Sankukai ou bioman, et j'attends avec impatience le dernier épisode  :Wink: 

----------

## scout

Question bête, vous utilisez quoi comme lecteur pour lire ces vidéos, parceque chez moi ni mplayer ni realplayer ni helixplayer ne sait le lire

----------

## Trevoke

T'as installe tes codecs? win32codecs et tout ci et tout ca?

----------

## Oni92

moi les vidéos de France Five ne passe pas chez moi (mplayer & xine) et j'ai pourtant les Win32codec a jour en ~x86  :Rolling Eyes: 

a moins d'installer Realplayer je vois pas  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuF

Avec mplayer ça passe chez moi :

```
*  media-video/mplayer

      Latest version installed: 1.0_pre4-r7

*  media-libs/win32codecs

      Latest version installed: 0.90.1-r2

```

----------

## LostControl

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> T'as installe tes codecs? win32codecs et tout ci et tout ca?

 

Attention les gars, vous passez dans le hors-sujet là !!! Un modérateur va fermer le thread si ça continue avec des posts sérieux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oni92

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  le boulet je te jure j'avais oublier d'ajouter le USE real pour l'ebuild win32codec,  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Celeborn

Effectivement, avec le USE real pour les win32codecs et mplayer, ça passe tout de suite mieux... j'vais pouvoir voir à quoi ça ressemble pour de vrai ce truc là  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jpwalker

Excellent ! J'ai juste regardé une petite partie et je me suis tordu en deux  :Laughing:  Vous utilisez mplayer-plugin ou directement mplayer ?

----------

## ttgeub

1 c est super drole

2 c est surtout un boulot enorme de leur part, c est meme fantastique un tel resultat  ....

----------

## jpwalker

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 1 c est super drole
> 
> 2 c est surtout un boulot enorme de leur part, c est meme fantastique un tel resultat  ....

 

Tout à fait d'accord, le montage, les prises de vues... C'est un très beau travail ! Quelqu'un a fait fonctionner realone player dans mozilla ou firefox ?

----------

## DuF

J'ajouterai que dès le 2ème épisode le style est carrément mieux et ils atteignent presque le but avoué, un truc drôle non parodique mais imprégné d'humour, j'aime beaucoup après une journée de boulot, ça détent fortement  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Tsukusa wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   C'est une blague rassure-moi ? 
> 
> Non pas du tout ...
> 
> La semaine prochaine je vous présenterai le groupe japonais Yatta ...  

 

tu parles de ca : http://web.mit.edu/patil/www/media/video/yatta.asf

 :Very Happy: 

Oui, le ridicule ne tue pas et les japonais le savent bien !

----------

## scout

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Tsukusa wrote:*    *Trevoke wrote:*   C'est une blague rassure-moi ? 
> 
> Non pas du tout ...
> 
> La semaine prochaine je vous présenterai le groupe japonais Yatta ...   
> ...

 

Enormissime !

----------

## jpwalker

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*    *Tsukusa wrote:*    *Trevoke wrote:*   C'est une blague rassure-moi ? 
> 
> Non pas du tout ...
> 
> La semaine prochaine je vous présenterai le groupe japonais Yatta ...   
> ...

 

Alors là... C'est plus qu'énorme, c'est gigantesque, c'est... je crois qu'il n'y a pas d'adjectif pour décrire ceci !   :Shocked: 

Dis moi kernel, ou trouves-tu ces beautés ? C'est très rare quand même !?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

>  *scout wrote:*    *kernel_sensei wrote:*    *Tsukusa wrote:*    *Trevoke wrote:*   C'est une blague rassure-moi ? 
> 
> Non pas du tout ...
> 
> La semaine prochaine je vous présenterai le groupe japonais Yatta ...   
> ...

 

Bah, je connais des gens qui passent leurs journees a pomper des conneries sur le net, alors forcement !  :Very Happy: 

Bon, faut que je trouve des trucs coreens, ils sont encore plus craques que les japonais parrait-il !

----------

## Temet

Tiens, la bande annonce de l'episode 5 est arrivée le mois dernier ... faudra que je matte ça ce soir moi ^^

----------

## kwenspc

Cool de réveiller un tel topic, ça donne envie d'occuper sa journée  :Laughing: 

je devais pas être en train de travailler moi?

----------

## Temet

Bah disons que je me suis dit : "Tiens, je devrais faire partager ça" ... pis en faisant une recherche, j'ai vu qu'il y avait déjà un topic.

Bon, je suis allé sur le site France Five (j'y passe de temps en temps pour voir si l'ep 5 est sorti) et ... "oh, une bande annonce" ^^

----------

## kopp

Paye ton déterrage de topic vieux de deux ans  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Bah c'était ça ou en rouvrir un autre... la courtoisie Temetienne fait que le déterrage supplante topicage  :Laughing: 

"De Bourgogne, en Aquitaine ..."

----------

## titoucha

Le déterrage à du bon je me suis vraiment éclaté, merci @Temet.

----------

